# New guy, taking t bullets



## adamace7 (Oct 8, 2011)

hello i'm new to these forums, i have read a lot of posts but have just taken the plunge and signed up.

I've currently just started taking a course of t bullets, i am on day 2 at 2 capsules a day and i have taken before pictures and plan on taking some after pictures once week 4 is finished 

I'm currently getting massive pumps in my back from the t-bullets so far, and a little bit of discomfort in my lower left back, so i plan on getting some milk thistle caps for liver protection. I don't drink at all and have never taken any other steroids or pro hormones before, so i think maybe my liver is just taking a pounding or something

feel free to comment or chat,

adam


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I had more success taking 1 a day for just over 6 weeks, and on the longer course I kept my gains. People can say what they want but seriously what difference is milk thistle going to make, its not a miracle pill. Just drink plenty of water to stay hydrated and eat clean.

Good luck but t-bullets are strong and 2 a day isn't realy needed unless your a lean 16 stone IMHO, I'd seriously recommend the longer cycle.


----------



## hardgainer1466868019 (Aug 21, 2011)

Adamace i havent yet started my course of tbullets which i baught 6-7 weeks ago but everyone is reconmmending 1 a day! Maybe i like the thought of being a natural bodybuilder but when the gains are so slow for us hardgainers then i guess this carrot maybe too tempting, shin splints are common s/e's and like allenB said drink plenty of fluids (3-5 litres), the advice i was given by one extremes models father who owns a shop in bradford!


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

hi adamace7 and welcome

i've taken t-bullets 4 times now 3x1 month @ 2 a day and then an 8 week course @ 2 a day

ye increase your water consumption. I didn't find it necessary to take anything whilst on them to counter any side effects.

increase your protein intake as well and enjoy the results.


----------



## adamace7 (Oct 8, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing about sides on the second day, but woke up this morning and my back still feels pumped to hell. My protein intake is pretty good at the moment, getting around 300g per day and water intake is really good too, probably 4 litres+. I think i will keep 2 a day for the first week and see how i feel from there on. Just for anybody who's wondering, here are my stats before t bullets

height - 5"7

weight - 86.9kg / 191.5lbs

BF - taken 2 readings on machine, 1 in athletic mode 1 in standard. Athletic = 11.1% standard = 17.7%

I'm pretty sure im not 11.1% as i still have fat to shift, but a number inbetween these 2 would probably be right, say 15%

i currently have around 6-7 meals a day, they can vary sometimes but this is a general one

meal 1 - porridge + protein shake

meal 2 - piece of fruit + some nuts

meal 3 - tuna + rice/couscous (i'm a student so cant afford chicken all the time)

meal 4 - protein shake + pre workout drink such as jack3d (this is pre workout meal)

meal 5 - protein shake + banana straight away post workout

meal 6 - chicken breast and steamed veg

meal 7 - cottage cheese before bed or protein shake if i have a blend of protein at the time

I am currently taking matrix anabolic protein which is just a whey protein. The protein amount is good at 40g per scoop with low fat and low carbs, but based on the "grittyness" i can tell that its not the best quality.

I also take:

3 fish oil caps

2 calcium + magnesium tablets

1 multivit

I tend to stay away from milk because it blows me up like a bitch so i take the calcium to make sure i get enough.

I am currently having personal training sessions and trying out new stuff, so as for a split, i don't have say chest day or back day, i'm doing an upper lower body split at the moment and doing 2 workouts for each per week. Each workout is finished with some intervals for fat burn. On days off i usually go and do some some cardio too because i hate missing the gym. I have also been doing 1 session a week practicing power lifting moves, not because i am a power lifter, but more for just testing my strength and personal achievement. I know people will say my split is s**t, but at this moment in time its working for me, my strength has rocketed recently, even before t bullets

these are my best lifts so far

squat -180kg x 8 legs to parallel to floor

bench -140kg x1

deadlift -140kg x 4

any questions or recommendations just say


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Your deadlift is a bit low compared to your other lifts, good figures though. If you read up on t-bullets on here you'll see a lot of people lose there gains over the 4 week cycle. The longer cycle seemed to allow me to keep my gains easier. If I do it again i'll do 1 a day for 8 weeks. On 1 a day I had very few sides, if any.

At your weight imo 1 a day is plenty.


----------



## adamace7 (Oct 8, 2011)

ye my deadlift is a little low, but i've never really felt too confident with deadlifting and i have only recently started including it as part of my workout. I used to do back extensions because i used to be crippled after doing deads the day after. I think from doing back extensions for a while though i have built up some tolerance to lower back training and will aim to up my lift in future


----------

